# 27-30 month development check up with health visitor



## Kmx

Got a letter through for lo to go to a development check up in a couple of weeks. Slightly anxious as to what he will be asked to do and whether he will perform. Has anyone had one and can shed some light? I've heard a range of things from "it's just an informal chat about how he is getting on" to "he was asked to draw a circle". Los speech isn't great but it's definitely improving he just isn't very clear and I'm nervous he may be marked down and that it is an assessment of my parenting skills. Wish I didn't need to go as they make me nervous as I know he's fine but just worried he won't "perform"


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige was asked to do loads.

Draw a circle/square/cross
Build a tower/bridge/stairs with small bricks
Match and name colours
Do a simple jigsaw
Put a ball inside/behind/on top of a cup
Put 10 little pegs into a holed board
Hop/jump
Sing a song/nursery rhyme
Name simple objects from a book
Describe what was happening in scenes in a book

I was also asked if she could dress/undress, was out of nappies, asked about her eating/diet, how she socialises with other children etc x


----------



## kit10grl

The review was redeveloped very recently so maybe its different to PP experience as that LO is a fair bit older. DS didn't actually get asked to do much at the review. Now they send the assessment out so the parents can check through the activities at home and see if the child can do them in their own environment. The most he had to draw was a straight line and even then the assessment says for the parent to do it first and see if they copy.

We weren't even asked about potty training or speech. She watched him play for a bit and then asked him IG he could stand on the scales and then against the wall for his height and that was it pretty much.


----------



## carbafe

We got the form home too before the assessment but were told to leave all the motor skill sections blank and they were assessed on the day. He had to build a tower with blocks, tread bobbins on a string, push down a little toy. He was ask to draw a line ( the health visitor drew one first side to side and up and down page) all they were looking for was for him to vaugly drag the crayon in the right direction. He took a few goes at that one as was scribbling first but she was happy with that. She drew a stick person with bits missing and asked him what it was. They want them to say a person , daddy etc LO said a snowman lol which again she was happy with. She also chatted with me asking about how I felt he was getting on could he jump yet, put on his jacket , go up steps one leg at a time. They aren't looking for them to do everything but if they haven't reached a lot of these miles stones she told me they would offer some support either re do the tests in a few months if they think things aren't to bad or offer speech therapy physio etc if they think LO needs a helping hand. I find my health visitors lovely and they explain things . They told me they just want to be able to help early if anything flags up to make sure the LOs can get encouraged quickly before anything develops into bigger issues. If your not worried about his speech but he is maybe a little slower they may suggest a follow up in a couple of months just to see if he is progressing. But he could be fine. They are not expecting geniuses and they understand toddlers don't always perform !! :hugs: try not to worry xx


----------



## Cangaroo

We've just had ours- very late due to being offered it late, them cancelling at the last minute and then us moving! They literally just watched Isabella interact with me while I read her a story. She was naming animals, answering questions and counting things in the book so they were happy with that. They then asked a load of questions about sleep, eating, physical development etc while she did some puzzles and played with toy food. After weighing and measuring her we were done! She was absolutely not asked to perform at any point.


----------



## Maggs

We had 2 forms to fill out on tasks. Whether he did them, only sometimes or not at all. There were probably a dozen or more questions on each. One was developmental, the other 'red flagged' any possible issues that could be on the autistic spectrum. LO could do most but some he didn't yet. My HV wasn't concerned at all. He was more advanced in things like speech, rather than physical abilities like going upstairs one step at a time or dressing himself.


----------



## fannyadams

My lo has hers today, she's 28 months. 
There's no way she can draw a circle and build stairs and she's really shy so I doubt very much she'll sing a song to a stranger although she sings all day at home.
I'm not worried though, they aren't there to look for problems that aren't there. Kids are all different at this age. It's just to pick up on problems if there are any and help parents direct their children.
It's not a test, just an all round check so don't panic if your lo can't do some things. It's not meant to be stressful!


----------



## Maggs

Our assessment wasn't having the child perform on the day, but rather just a questionnaire that we filled out stating if he could do it or not. Our HV just took our word for it.


----------



## sparkle_1979

My little girl had hers

It was fine

Jigsaw 
Colours
Circle
Put some beads on string
Blocks to build steps ( must admit I would have struggled as I don't see things like that ) 

Jasmine did it all easy

My four yr old never had one for some reason, maybe cause we were in Scotland I don't know

I don't think she could have done much of it at the time

Don't worry at all


----------



## Button#

It's definitely not an assessment of your parenting. It's just to check LO is on the right track and to see if help or support is needed in any areas. 

I didn't get the questionnaire beforehand so we just went through while LO played with toys. She asked him to build a tower with blocks but I explained he doesn't like doing that at the moment although he has done it in the past. She was fine with that. LO can't draw a circle or jump but that wasn't considered a problem. She asked about potty training and when I said we haven't even tried yet she said it was fine and she recommends waiting until they want to do it to save having a battle.


----------



## roomaloo

You don't 'need' to go. I've cancelled mine as have no issues with my child's development. They aren't compulsory :)


----------



## kit10grl

roomaloo said:


> You don't 'need' to go. I've cancelled mine as have no issues with my child's development. They aren't compulsory :)

Depending on how jobsworthy your HV is this might be a problem. The 27-30 month review is part of the new GIRFEC criteria which means all local HV have to register some input for every child in there care onto a central database to ensure children arent being missed for development issues. They arent compulsory from the parents point of view but from the HV's they are as its checking they are doing there job right too.

If you explained on the phone you had no concerns an unconcerned HV might just register everything as being fine on the system without checking but there are a few out there who would insist on doing the check before entering the info.

We discussed this at DS's review as i explained i didnt want any checks to come through for DD as i already know she wont be able to do any of the stuff on the list at 27 months so whats the point? It just becomes an exercise in making me feel crappy. I was told the appointment will come out triggered by their system and to just let them know at the time that she is under the care of lots of professionals and that the review isnt relevant and that would be the end of it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My son had to point to features on a doll (eyes ears etc) follow very simple instructions like find the cup and give the doll a drink, & brush it's hair. Recognise simple shapes, scribble (he didn't need to actually draw anything, just make marks on the paper) identify pictures in a book (can you find the picture of the slide/ball/train etc) and she checked he was able to make 2-3 word sentences. I don't know if it's the same everywhere but they didn't check his limits on anything, they just made sure he could do the minimum they'd expect for his age and then moved on. It was honestly fine


----------

